# Traffic Cop Hit In Street



## Derick (7/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 12


----------



## devdev (7/5/14)

That definitely ended surprisingly well


----------



## johan (7/5/14)

Derick said:


>



LOL A REAL BULL RUN

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/5/14)

Hahahaha... classic


----------



## Riaz (7/5/14)

hahaha wasnt expecting to see that LOL


----------



## Die Kriek (7/5/14)

Not what I was expecting, but dayum!


----------



## annemarievdh (7/5/14)

Hahahahaha ow my goodness!! Where did that come from


----------



## SVS1000 (7/5/14)

He was hit by a Lamborghini... HAHAHAHA I crack myself up

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

